# abs or pvc for sump pump & sewer ejector pumps



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Got in a discussion/argument with one of our most experienced plumbers today.
He was scheduled to install sump pump with 1"1/2 discharge to street, it called for pvc piping, he started ranting on about why it didn't call for abs, as that is what we usually use. I just made the point that pvc is actually better than the abs, am I wrong in thinking that abs dwv is not designed for pressure, I think it even says it on the pipe.
I find the abs does in fact work pretty well for the most part but I don't trust it where there is lots of head pressure, I think it cracks too easily.

We use it on 2" sewer ejector pumps too, is this what you guys use ?


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

I always use abs on my pumps. I have no problems with cracking.

I think your point makes sense too.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hmmmm... What does Charlotte Pipe say?


----------



## tim666 (Mar 11, 2014)

wharfrat said:


> I always use abs on my pumps. I have no problems with cracking. I think your point makes sense too.


We also use ABS (not cell core) on all of our sewage and sump pumps. I've yet to see a piece of cracked ABS pipe on any application.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

If you use pvc it should be sch 40, not foam core. I have never used ABS, although I see a lot of 50's - 70's houses with it. Pvc works fine in ejection pumps applications, although in commercial apps I would use sch 80.


----------



## gardenparty (Jan 29, 2015)

We use sch 80 PVC on all ours. We use the little liberty systems and this is what the manufacturer recommends.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

dhal22 said:


> If you use pvc it should be sch 40, not foam core. I have never used ABS, although I see a lot of 50's - 70's houses with it. Pvc works fine in ejection pumps applications, although in commercial apps I would use sch 80.


What he said ^^^


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I used cell core at my brother in-laws house. Works fine. But I'd only use regular pvc if it was mine.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

It will be fine, the non pressure applications is with temps over 140 degrees. Does it blow apart when you test a plumbing system with water? This is intended for pressurized systems like a spa or other systems running at constant temps and pressures


----------



## BumbleBee (Jan 24, 2015)

I've never used ABS period. I've seen a lot of it under mobile homes though. It seems like it bows and breaks easily. I don't think I ever seen much of it that wasn't at least a little bit warped. In fact our supply house doesn't even stock it. So in my experience PVC trumps ABS.


----------



## Carcharodon (May 5, 2013)

Thanks for all the input, it all makes sense


----------



## titaniumplumbr (Jun 11, 2014)

Abs here in Florida is cracked everywhere


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Redwood said:


> Hmmmm... What does Charlotte Pipe say?


 You are talking about a sump pump here, not something that is constantly under pressure 

The head pressure that a sump pump or an ejector pump emits is probably minimal or well under the max specs of pvc, abs and foam core.



I dont think it really matters which one you used....


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> You are talking about a sump pump here, not something that is constantly under pressure
> 
> The head pressure that a sump pump or an ejector pump emits is probably minimal or well under the max specs of pvc, abs and foam core.
> 
> ...


Well that would depend on the depth of the basement and the elevation of the sewer wouldn't it? Additional head pressure if there is a forced main...

Considering it is "Not Pressure Rated" it could very easily be exceeded...

I recently had a job where a hack had replaced a grinder pump with an ejector pump not knowing there was a difference besides price. The house had a forced main up to the street and the pump would almost empty the pit once before stalling out on head pressure. Then when you shut it off would fill back up because check valves cost more money too.:laughing:

Anyway the original pump was gone including the control panel so I had no idea what was there. The hack was gone and not coming back and not returning phone calls.

The homeowner was clueless of the elevation from the house to the sewer, the town building department had nothing on it. In their own words the sewer installation contractor the town used "Turned in his notes written on bar napkins." :laughing:

So I had to bring in someone to shoot the grade so I could spec a pump for the job.


----------

